
Twiddla does EtherPad - jasonkester
http://www.twiddla.com/Blog/twiddla-does-etherpad.html
======
darwinGod
Twiddla looks nice! The etherpad menu seems to be disabled for me though..and
I cant even see the "play " button. Could you share information like the
approx size of your customer base, and typical use-cases of your service?

EDIT: My bad- hadnt noticed 'Browse' button to enable Etherpad menu.(Replay is
missing though!) I was not able to open Hacker news on Twiddla, though some
other sites are going through!

